# jewel weed spray



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Anyone make jewel weed spray? if so would you make it with vodka or witch hazel? Or both? Do I make it like a room spray. Any suggestions or advice?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I do, but I'm not allowed to give away the recipe (it is not mine). It does not contain vodka.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Is it for yourself or do you plan to sell it? (If you are planning to sell it, you cannot use vodka.)


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I would like to make it to sell.


----------



## couto_123 (Jul 16, 2010)

Can't use Vodka if selling.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

What about apple cider vinegar?


----------



## Whirlwind Ranch (Aug 7, 2012)

Excerpt from here:http://www.altnature.com/jewelweed.htm
"* Do not make alcoholic tinctures from Jewelweed because some people have had a bad reaction using jewelweed with alcohol."*


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

You can make tinctures in glycerine too...


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Glycerine! cool! will look it up.


----------

